# Hotels in Barcelona?



## 0141607 (18 Feb 2008)

Hi guys

I was hoping someone might be able to help me. I am planning on visiting Barcelona in April with my girlfriend. The slight problem is that we are off to Prague for 5 days on March 16th so there will be a smallish budget for the Barcelona trip. On top of that it will be a surprise for my girlfriend so all cost for the trip will be made by me!!!! I have already had a look at the flights and they aren't too bad with Ryanair. I know it flys into Girona but I don't mind that too much. I have no problem staying in a hostel as long as we an get a private double room with an ensuite. It is a holiday for both of us so I don't want to be sharing dorms. I would prefer to get a hotel but as I said I don't mind a hostel. To sum it up I am looking for a hotel/hostel that is fairly cheap, clean and most importantly safe.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Happy Girl (18 Feb 2008)

Would suggest you check out .


----------



## ROSS (18 Feb 2008)

see key post here
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2370
and also do a search of this site - question has been asked several times recently


----------



## Kiddo (18 Feb 2008)

We stayed here
[broken link removed]

Its a basic hotel but its cheap & cheerful and right next to La Rambla. My parents stayed last year and gave it the thumbs up too.


----------



## John Rambo (18 Feb 2008)

Have you had a look at Aer Lingus or ClickAir (Iberia's low cost wing)? They both fly into Barcelona rather than Girona. Enjoy your trips...two very nice cities. I visited Prague for the first time last year and loved it. Good food, lots to see, and as cheap as chips. Be careful of pickpockets and dodgy people in Barcelona though. Even with your girlfriend there the prostitutes on La Rambla will try and feel you up while propositioning you in an effort to steal your wallet. Even the beach areas down behind nightclubs like Baha Beach Club etc are notorious for opportunistic thieves.


----------



## 0141607 (19 Feb 2008)

Kiddo said:


> We stayed here
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Its a basic hotel but its cheap & cheerful and right next to La Rambla. My parents stayed last year and gave it the thumbs up too.


 
Thanks for this. It looks exactly like what I'm looking for - somewhere to put the head down at night.



John Rambo said:


> Have you had a look at Aer Lingus or ClickAir (Iberia's low cost wing)? They both fly into Barcelona rather than Girona. Enjoy your trips...two very nice cities. I visited Prague for the first time last year and loved it. Good food, lots to see, and as cheap as chips. Be careful of pickpockets and dodgy people in Barcelona though. Even with your girlfriend there the prostitutes on La Rambla will try and feel you up while propositioning you in an effort to steal your wallet. Even the beach areas down behind nightclubs like Baha Beach Club etc are notorious for opportunistic thieves.


 
Thanks for the heads up. I have heard that Barcelona has a problem with pickpockets. Really looking forward to Prague. Have been saying for the past 5 years that I'd go so finally doing something about it. 

I don't suppose anybody has been to a Barcelona game while there? I have heard that you could probably grab a pair of tickets at the ground but it so happens that they are playing local rivals Espanyol that weekend so it would be a lot harder. I have spotted tickets on the net but at €123 each!!! I'm not prepared to pay that much! Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## InfoSeeker (19 Feb 2008)

I was there last November and stayed in a very modern hotel which was very good in terms of price & comfort.

It is called Hotel Vincci Arena ([broken link removed]) and is a 2 minute walk to Place Espagne which has a metro stop.

It is a boutique hotel so if you like floral designs then stay away


----------



## casameta (19 Feb 2008)

I can recommend a couple of hotels, cheap and cheerful type and close to the centre; www.hotelcondal.es and [broken link removed].

You should have no problem with the match - you can but tickets right up until the match starts at the ground. There ate 98k seats and usually only 1 match a year sells out, V. Real Madrid. You may be seated up in 'the gods' but you'll get in and have a great time, especially if they are still in the La Liga title hunt at this time. If you can buy the day before you may beat some of the other tourists and get a better seat.

Warning - the seats may be a little bit apart; this has happened to me nearly every time I've been but this is usually not a problem, people switch seats all the time and up in the stands there should be plenty of room anyway.

Have a great trip.


----------



## 0141607 (19 Feb 2008)

Mark said:


> I can recommend a couple of hotels, cheap and cheerful type and close to the centre; www.hotelcondal.es and [broken link removed].
> 
> You should have no problem with the match - you can but tickets right up until the match starts at the ground. There ate 98k seats and usually only 1 match a year sells out, V. Real Madrid. You may be seated up in 'the gods' but you'll get in and have a great time, especially if they are still in the La Liga title hunt at this time. If you can buy the day before you may beat some of the other tourists and get a better seat.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers for the advice especially about the seats apart. The girlfriend wouldn't be the biggest footie fan to say the least so the least I can do is make sure she is seated next to me or I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## redchariot (20 Feb 2008)

I stayed in Hotel Pere IV, small but comfortable and clean.

I agree, it is easy to get tickets for the Nou Camp unless Real Madrid are playing. I booked the tickets through an English website, ended up paying €70 for €45 tickets but I wanted to be sure of getting to the match; also no problem getting tickets with seats together. But in retrospect, it would have been just as easy to buy tickets when I was over there


----------



## quinno (21 Feb 2008)

Stayed in _Duc de la Victoria, _it's a chain of hotels run by , near all the action....lovely hotel, and very reasonale.


----------



## slokka (19 May 2008)

InfoSeeker said:


> I was there last November and stayed in a very modern hotel which was very good in terms of price & comfort.
> 
> It is called Hotel Vincci Arena ([broken link removed]) and is a 2 minute walk to Place Espagne which has a metro stop.
> 
> It is a boutique hotel so if you like floral designs then stay away



Oops, bad choice! I've stayed at Vincci Arena and the result is... stolen by the hotel stuff (!) expensive wedding gift. And other bad things. You can find my detailed Vincci Arena review here:


----------



## InfoSeeker (5 Jul 2008)

That was tough luck Slokka, we had a great time & found the staff very helpful. My wife left her leather jacket in the reception arrival on leaving & they posted it back to us.

I would stay there again if I return but obviously it is the last hotel you would stay in if you were in Barca again!!!


----------



## chico27 (5 Jul 2008)

hotel gothica very good and reasonable hotel in barcelona


----------



## Grus (5 Jul 2008)

I stayed in hotel ciutat vella with my partner a couple months ago. It is nothing very fancy but was nice and had En suite, TV, was clean, pleasant staff, plus only a 2 min walk to las ramblas. http://www.hotelciutatvella.com/?lang=eng


----------

